# Congrats to Bul and Bast on their Sagedom!



## Zero_13 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, have fun being Sages at Nsider.

Sages Reviews thread.\


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats guys...

Made this for Bul as a little present to wear at Nsider since you have 90pix sig now


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 20, 2007)

This was suppose to happen a week ago =o

Anyway congrats

Oh, and I guessed right about bastoise.  I figured since he came back to TBT the same week he would have gotten the PM... and he was probably hyper-posting out of excitment, etc.  (and he was really the only other one at NSider who was really active) One point for storm! =D


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats. = )


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats mates.   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2007)

Didn't see this...

Gratz guys. I already knew bout tis though.     

BTW guys TBT wasn't getting new sages. These were them.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Gabby (Mar 20, 2007)

SO is that supposed to be the new 2 sages?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2007)

Gabby we said we were getting 2 sages not 2 TBT sages.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 20, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> SO is that supposed to be the new 2 sages?


 I told you all it was a trick! D:


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :r


----------



## Grawr (Mar 20, 2007)

^_^			 Congrats indeed!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't know cause I don't go there but great work!


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 20, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah....so that was it....    			 Curses!  My Phoenix Wright skills should have picked up on that one.

Once, long ago, I dreamed of being a sage.....I actually miss Nsider a bit....but I digress.  This is about you guys, not me.

I really don't go to Nsider anymore, but congratulations! *claps* 

You guys earned it.


----------



## Frenchie7 (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yea.     

(1 more step from TBT 2009 to come true. <3 )


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2007)

Sidekickbilly got in too. : D

I haven't seen him forever. D:

..

.

oh.... ....no!




> Computers says:
> Congrats to all of the newest Sages here on NSider. I am sure you will all make great Sages and your reviews were great to read as well.
> 
> I would have some cake with me to give to you guys, but it got eaten by someone along the way. Maybe I can get a cake soon enough for you.
> ...



I wouldn't last ten seconds talking to that man... he's got one career path and one career path alone.  Boring. College Professor.

the guy talks to people like they're brick walls...  If I were ever made a sage I'd end up making fun of the kid on the first day and be permabanned again. : (

heh... I remember the first time my account got permabanned... it was kinda weird. >.>


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 20, 2007)

*Random note-  On the topic, it should be "their", not "they're"

....Sorry, I have a thing for grammer.

.......I miss the old days of Nsider.  The ACAC, Storm being a lowly Boo to my Gerudo rank, and me joining up, then getting permabanned, the joining again.  And me pwning everybody in Trivia, of course.  Zelda was my thing.   
^_^			

(Permaban- Long story involving my sister, and Inuyasha, and a picture, apparently.  Not fun.)

......Ahem.  Forgive my rambling. Congrats again!


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats, but NSider doesnt have particular merit.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!

I DIDN"T KNOW ITD HAPPEN TODAY

W00T


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!
> 
> I DIDN"T KNOW ITD HAPPEN TODAY
> 
> W00T


 Calm down =D

Andy must have had a lot of PMs if it took him over a week to read them D:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

HOLY CARP.

I just got 8 PMs saying "congrats on Sage". XD


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 20, 2007)

So half the Sages are TBTers, techinically...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually, there are lots of awesome Sages, namely Kezay and MPG.  Awesome guys.     

Computers, though........ Yeah.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2007)

Bul you still didn't do what I asked you too.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bul you still didn't do what I asked you too.


 I'm having some trouble with that... I'd need to edit the whole Admin group, but then Storm'd have it.


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratz, Bul! I don't ever go to the nSider forums, but still congratz!


----------



## Nate (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats. I'd make you a sig or something, but I'm not that good or anything, so...     

It was my dream to be a Sage there, but now I don't have enough time to be so active. =P Y'all deserve it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 20, 2007)

Good for you two. Now, good luck with the 9999999999 PMs from NSider's bajillion idiots you'll be receiving!


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Good for you two. Now, good luck with the 9999999999 PMs from NSider's bajillion idiots you'll be receiving!


 I gave up on my inbox so long ago, I just delete everything I get. >.>

that or if i'm in an angry mood i'll answer one of those dumb pm's and yell at some kid who sent me a pm to join his message board like six months prior. >.>

tell sidekick to come back. he's smart.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, are you guys checking this out?

"I don't know anybody except Bulerias. It did seem a long time coming for that guy." - Akun

"I can't say I know any of you from this round except for Bulerias who I interviewed for my Power On interviews back in the day. I hope to get to know each of you better soon though." - Samwise

"Bulerias!
Congratulations, you deserve it." - Nocturne

I'm more popular than I thought. >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought good ole Nocturne retired from Nsider....   o.0


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

"Bulerias = pwn." - Henshin

I can't let this get to my head . . .


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "Bulerias = pwn." - Henshin
> 
> I can't let this get to my head . . .


 Being praised by people you've met on the internet... Is it really that big of a deal..?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Flummoxer (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats guys.  You two are growing up so fast.     
:'(				



> I thought good ole Nocturne retired from Nsider.... o.0



CodesPlus.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Flummoxer (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, there are lots of awesome Sages, namely Kezay and MPG.  Awesome guys.
> 
> Computers, though........ Yeah.


 He's so pretentious.  :r


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 21, 2007)

Flummoxer said:
			
		

> Congrats guys.  You two are growing up so fast.     
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weren't you one of the head guys there?  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "Bulerias = pwn." - Henshin
> 
> I can't let this get to my head . . .


 **dragonflamez*slaps Bul with half a toenail.


That help?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 probably not... 
I fear we are too late.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nonsense!
No one can overcome the magical properties of my toenails.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That did actually help, thank you.   
^_^			

But, uhh, uh oh... I've just found out I have a cult following that practically worships me.  Uh oh. >_>


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 suuuuuuure you did


 :r I don't think Bul can see the color red, but I think he has gone crazy.... :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Want a link? O:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dont worry, I've got more.

Because I AM a god, and anyone who says otherwise is just a dummy-head.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When people start calling me "Your Lordship", jokingly or otherwise, I'm assuming it's a cult following. >_>


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah. You get used to it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I suppose you'd know.  I guess _you_ already got used to it, right?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


...come, my minions, rise for your master....


I have fun.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

*kills quote tower*

Yay for first thread in Sage board. >_>


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *kills quote tower*
> 
> Yay for first thread in Sage board. >_>


 Hey, my minions made that quote tower >:|
And...still, grats on the Sagedom. Minions are fun.

Seriously, ask one to post something bannable, and see if they do it. : D


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's not force me to abuse my powers, mk? O:

I'll send them out when I need them, though.  Like when I am the the main commander of the Allied Forces in World War III.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You make me sad D:

DF is not pleased >:|


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









VERY NICE!


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Onoes


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2007)

*ends quote tower again*

*smashes minions*


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *ends quote tower again*
> 
> *smashes minions*










YOU CAN STOP IT!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aaaah, I feel bad for that seal now. Anyway, where is Bastoise now? He should be celebrating here.

*starts qoute tower*


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am and was celebrating, but apparently someone here doesn't think I deserve it. 

Whatever, they can stay ignorant and lie to themselves to try and make the situation seem more favorable to them, but I have been enjoying this and celebrating.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2007)

bah you are both active guys as far as I know.  

....I have been saying bah a lot lately.... 

anyway congrats you BOTH deserve it.  
There was a time I thought I could have deserved it but not anymore, I just don't go on Nsider now....


----------



## dogs rule (Nov 7, 2007)

Congradulations sorry i'm late


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2007)

About 8 months late.


----------



## JJH (Nov 7, 2007)

Considering Nsiders closed?


----------

